# !:20 birds



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone out there know of a source of birds (pigeons, hawks, eagles, etc) suitable for 1:20? So far, Google has been no help.

Larry


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Try a Cake decorating supply shop. They do a line of small white doves. You may have to remove them from other decorations though.
Rod F


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby--I'm old enough to have seen the movie as a first run in the theater. 

Ron, good thought. 

Larry


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I found some seagulls and pelicans in a gift shop of various sizes. Some worked out perfect for largescale. The link shows a photo story I did a few years back. The seagulls are the ones I found. 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/for...C_ID=26113


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used Preiser brand birds, chickens, etc. They are 1/22.5 but very usable in 1/20.3. They are also available on line.

Rich S


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I was thinking of doing 1:20 scale figures of these guys if it helps


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all, I have ordered a Preiser eagle from Ridge Road Station (of course I had order a gondola and other stuff, too, boosting the order $ up) Now, I will go looking for some sea gulls, which are more appropriate than the Preiser pigeons for what I am doing. 

Richard S.--a bit of VT seagull trivia: why do Vermont farmers always wear hats when turning over a field with a cabless tractor? Seagulls from nearby Lake Champlain swarm only a couple of feet overhead, dropping to the ground as soon as the discs have passed, feeding on the still-dormant grubs in the exposed soil. 

Rich, besides being old enough for The Birds first showing, I also remember these guys' first appearance on The Ed Sullivan Show. Yeah, I know--who's Ed Sullivan??? Feel like sculpting some squatting gulls for me? 

Larry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Some guy always sells birds on ebay, not sure of the scale.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Larry, I'm impressed, not many of us saw that show much less Ed Sulivan,,, I always thought it was a reeeally big shoe


----------

